# Sponsor Junior Jobs?



## jfrey (Sep 12, 2015)

Does the FreeBSD foundation have a central framework setup to sponsor Junior Jobs (or other patch /port requests)? I don't quite have the budget that Google does, but I would like to donate to get more students/people developing for FreeBSD.

A lot of the stuff I need/want done for FreeBSD is stuff I feel like I could tackle myself I just have a finite amount of hours in the day and really just want the end result.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 13, 2015)

Everything for the FreeBSD Foundation's grant/proposal process is under https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/documents.  To clarify, is this request on getting money donated to the Foundation steered to certain efforts?


----------



## NewGuy (Sep 14, 2015)

Short answer is, no, I don't think the Foundation sponsors minor jobs. Which is a shame. I think the FreeBSD Foundation would do well if they had their own bug/feature bounty program.


----------



## jfrey (Oct 6, 2015)

junovitch@ said:


> To clarify, is this request on getting money donated to the Foundation steered to certain efforts?



Yes, but I would like those 'certain efforts' to be at the entry level to get more people into FreeBSD.



NewGuy said:


> I think the FreeBSD Foundation would do well if they had their own bug/feature bounty program.



That's what I was thinking. Basically I'd like to sponsor myself 15 years in the past. Short of a time machine it'd just be cheaper to sponsor a CS senior design project.


----------

